# The 20,000 round question.



## Liberty1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Kimber says the aluminum frames have been tested to "20,000 rounds without significant wear".

Is that enough...I mean really? 

Let's say I go to the range an average of twice a month. Shoot say.....20 clips (140 rnds) per visit. That's 280 rounds per month. 20,000 divided by 280 equals 71 months. That's about 6 years worth of shooting. Does that mean the gun may incur significant wear after 6 years of shooting? 

Let's say I only go once per month and only shoot 10 clips. That quadruples it to 24 years. I thought most guns should last a lifetime. Shouldn't a 1911 last basically forever...or most quality guns for that matter. 

Please don't flame me. I'm new at this and realize most people will probably not have a problem....but I can't help but ask this question because touting 20,000 rounds seems like a selling point in their marketing and yet seems like a drawback to me. I know it's meant for carry and may not see that many rounds, but surely many will be used as an everyday shooter and may see far more rounds than my scenarios here.

Am I too green to understand something here? Am I missing something?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Joe & Susie six pack rarely shoot 3,000rds through their guns in a life time. Somebody shooting compition will shoot that much in a few years. The figure they give is just sales hype. If you like the pistole buy it and don't worry about it. Good luck.


----------



## techieguy (Oct 29, 2007)

The Pro Carry line of Pistol by Kimber are really meant to be a carry pistol. That being said, I couldn't afford the alumimin framed pistol and Stainless pistol both... I came into a good deal on a used Pro Carry and shot it for two years at IDPA practice every Thrusday night... 200 + rounds plus about the same for the monthly matches. The only thing I have done to this pistol is change springs every couple thousand rounds (Kimber suggest 800 rounds) and cleanings. The slide isn't super tight, but I don't recall how tight is was when it was new to me... Inspecting the frame, you don't see where the frame has any where. I think this pistol will last my lifetime.

Charles


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The old rule was that aluminum frames are for carrying a lot and shooting a little. If you wanted mega round counts, you got a steel pistol.

I personally don't give a damn if I have to replace a pistol every few years or whatever. In the scheme of life, a pistol just doesn't cost much. But I don't get emotionally attched to tools, and I figure the guns are here to take care of me rather than vice-versa. Lots of people replace $25,000 cars every three to five years, and think little of it. What's $500-$1000 for a new pistol every decade or half-decade? 

Get the gun you like. If it wears out or breaks in five or ten years, just get another.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Tools*

I agree with Mike. Guns are to be used. They will all wear out eventually; barrels, frames, triggers. Shoot what you like, and if the inevitability of wear concerns you, put away $20. a month, and by the time you need another pistol, you will have the bucks.


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

any combat pistol such as a 1911 or a p226 should be able to take anything you want to put through it and then some...those fancy shootn pistols on the other hand...replace a spring every 800 rounds??? I had shot that much before my background check was even compleated...


----------

